# The waiting game



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Ugh, so as the title suggests, I'm playing the waiting game. He's been born, I'm getting daily updates and pictures, but I STILL have 6 more weeks to wait. In the mean time I'm researching collars, harnesses, toys, kennels, trainers etc. It can't seem to get here fast enough. Here's a sneak peek. 










I'm thinking of starting his own thread. But good lord I can't wait to get my hands on him. His name will be Malack.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Anticipation! 
He'll heal your heart too!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

He’s adorable! Love the name!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

! You have your Yin and Yang now! I love that the pup looks like a hamster panther!!!


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

what a cutie! looking to forward the the puppy thread


----------



## BlackWinterGS (Sep 13, 2020)

You have 6 weeks to fit in as much sleep as you can.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

BlackWinterGS said:


> You have 6 weeks to fit in as much sleep as you can.


Lol I've given that some thought as well. I'm just very excited for my new little buddy.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I haven't been without a dog in the house for more than a few weeks in decades now. The anticipation must be crazy. Yah, get some rest


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

The Gotcha date has been set. Just 38 days and a wake up to wait. August 5th is the day. Let the official countdown begin.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Get in some "extra" sleep while you're waiting!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Dustinb80 said:


> View attachment 588962
> 
> 
> The Gotcha date has been set. Just 38 days and a wake up to wait. August 5th is the day. Let the official countdown begin.


What a cute little black bear.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I remember The Waiting Game from last year! I knew it would be one of the males, I just didn't know which one the breeder would match me with. It was killing me!!!!!!
Sheilah


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Adorable!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

What do you have plans for this little one? Will you be doing any sports?


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

5 weeks old


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Dustinb80 said:


> View attachment 588962
> 
> 
> The Gotcha date has been set. Just 38 days and a wake up to wait. August 5th is the day. Let the official countdown begin.


August 5th is Lexie’s BD, she’ll be 3 this year.
Time flies! Yeah, enjoy your peaceful days while you can.
We got a kitten recently and she terrorizes us at night!)


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

So something happened last night. 










Malack is bringing his sister home with him. This is Willow.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Siblings now? Oh boy lol


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

*Prepare for trouble!* *And make it double!*


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Dustinb80 said:


> So something happened last night.
> 
> Malack is bringing his sister home with him. This is Willow.


LOL! So tell us how that came to be????? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Breeder wanted to make sure I had the $ to pay for him bc she had someone back out. It all went down hill from there lol. The wife was in board, so here we go.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Dustinb80 said:


> Breeder wanted to make sure I had the $ to pay for him bc she had someone back out. It all went down hill from there lol. The wife was in board, so here we go.


Your household will be lively! Two weeks to go????


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

13 days to go


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

That's awesome. Definitely start a thread just for updates on the two of them. Would be interesting to see the personalities as they grow. Things like puppy biting, attitudes and the like. Seems those are common questions


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't know of any reputable breeder that will sell two puppies to the same home, and being that the only thing they were concerned about was if you had enough money to pay for two puppies is a huge red flag. :-(


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Maybe wait until you hear the whole story ....


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

mnm said:


> I don't know of any reputable breeder that will sell two puppies to the same home, and being that the only thing they were concerned about was if you had enough money to pay for two puppies is a huge red flag. :-(


I think OP mentioned in a different thread that the pups are of Kleinen Hain. They seem reputable?


----------



## SFury (7 mo ago)

@mnm that's not all that uncommon when you have breeds that have large litters. If the breeder vets the owners, and one backs out, and if they don't have a waiting list then the other vetted families will get an opportunity to buy another pup.

With the recession in America right now, it's not surprising that these situations are happening.

Just remember, the breeder has their own costs to cover as well. Owning animals isn't cheap. Especially when you breed them. Ask any farmer about that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

SFury said:


> @mnm that's not all that uncommon when you have breeds that have large litters. If the breeder vets the owners, and one backs out, and if they don't have a waiting list then the other vetted families will get an opportunity to buy another pup.
> 
> With the recession in America right now, it's not surprising that these situations are happening.
> 
> Just remember, the breeder has their own costs to cover as well. Owning animals isn't cheap. Especially when you breed them. Ask any farmer about that.


So first, mnm IS a reputable breeder. 

Second, our breed typically has an average of 8 puppies in a litter. I've seen 4, I've seen 13. My girl was one of 12. Her mother had 4 in the next litter. the size of the litter is no excuse to sell multiple puppies to the same home.

Last- mnm is correct. Reputable breeders do not sell two puppies to the same home. Your scenario might happen with less than reputable breeders but reputable breeders aren't breeding dogs like they are farm animals and will hold puppies. They don't feel the need to rush them out the door for money.


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

@Dustinb80 enjoy the pups. Everyone has their own opinions but from you previous posts you sound like an experienced GS owner that will give these pups a loving home and the training they deserve. At the end of the day, that's all that matters 😀

On these dedicated forums the opinions always fascinate me. And this is one of the better forums I'm on. Lots of great input and experience . 

As a side note, I keep saltwater fish and corals, I just read a post on another forum that suggested clownfish should be left in the ocean. Mine are captive bred, (so doesnt apply) but to the point of everyone having opinions, clown fish are HORRIBLE swimmers and their only self defense mechanism is their anemone. I guarantee you that most of those fish live longer lives in tanks.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Marsha does have a point. I disagree with it slightly. I have seen serious working homes and other breeders get more than one puppy at once. The vast majority of homes don’t meet those criteria though. Not to say anything about Dustin or the breeder here, just my perspective.

ETA: There’s probably more to it than just money to pay for the puppy, but that part does stand out as a red flag.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

To me a red flag was from the start when a puppy was selected for a client at birth, based on gender and color alone. Then another puppy because it’s available. The OP will probably be fine, can’t imagine those are some intense dogs otherwise they would be placed with more care.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

The breeder I went through came HIGHLY recommended from many others on this site and so far everything has been great. She has been very open to communication, pictures, videos etc on a nearly daily basis. A puppy wasnt assigned at birth based on color and gender. There were 2 males born. The breeder got first pick, I got last pick. Im not upset about that at all. Through pictures and videos Ive already come to love that pup. The breeder, in my opinion, was simply making sure I wasnt also going to back out last minute b/c of lack of funds. I told her that I have had the $ for the pup since before I started talking with her and that I wish I could talk the wife into a second pup. I told the wife, she was onboard and excited about it, so we took the opportunity. I dont personally see that any of this falls on the breeder in any form. 

Either way, my wife and i are excited, and I continue to do research on now owning littermates.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know what's going on. This is Wanda and I'm surprised by the whole process as it's being portrayed here. These are DDR/Czech dogs as far as I know and she's always focused on areas such as agility and SAR so there is probably more hunt drive and prey in her lines than aggression/defense. So I'm just going to trust that Wanda knows more than we do and is comfortable with the situation.

Just going to reiterate that typically reputable, working line, breeders do NOT sell two puppies to the same home unless there are circumstances such as bearshandler spelled out above.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Dustinb80 said:


> The breeder I went through came HIGHLY recommended from many others on this site and so far everything has been great. She has been very open to communication, pictures, videos etc on a nearly daily basis. A puppy wasnt assigned at birth based on color and gender. There were 2 males born. The breeder got first pick, I got last pick. Im not upset about that at all. Through pictures and videos Ive already come to love that pup. The breeder, in my opinion, was simply making sure I wasnt also going to back out last minute b/c of lack of funds. I told her that I have had the $ for the pup since before I started talking with her and that I wish I could talk the wife into a second pup. I told the wife, she was onboard and excited about it, so we took the opportunity. I dont personally see that any of this falls on the breeder in any form.
> 
> Either way, my wife and i are excited, and I continue to do research on now owning littermates.


I hope you are successful and what you learn in the process can help others. It’s not something I’ll ever recommend though.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Hopps said:


> I think OP mentioned in a different thread that the pups are of Kleinen Hain. They seem reputable?


I know the breeder. I'm surprised she is selling two to one home...., I have recommended her to others.... I'd bet she's had multipe conversations with you. I'd trust her. ;-)


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Even Wanda may not resist placing a puppy here and now, money talks. The puppy was selected for the OP on one criterion, gender, at birth. I am also surprised.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok, so I will take back what I said because the OP may be a very experienced handler that’s why the breeder wants to place with him. I got curious and checked out the breeding, it’s a multi sire breeding. Per description, “This is a one time pairing that will produce some extremely serious working dogs with outstanding abilities.”


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Dustinb80 said:


> A puppy wasnt assigned at birth based on color and gender. There were 2 males born. The breeder got first pick, *I got last pick*.


So you actually got 2nd pick
Or first pick after the breeder


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

GSD07 said:


> Ok, so I will take back what I said because the OP may be a very experienced handler that’s why the breeder wants to place with him. I got curious and checked out the breeding, it’s a multi sire breeding. Per description, “This is a one time pairing that will produce some extremely serious working dogs with outstanding abilities.”


The original planned breeding didnt work out, per DNA through the AKC tests, the sire is Dargan.

My original wants were a male sable GSD. And she made me aware about the difficulties breeding to Devil and that we may end up with Dargan puppies. Im totally ok with it b/c Ive grown to trust her through our conversations, and others opinions and reviews of her pups from previous breedings.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Well that didn't last long. Wife changed her mind, sticking with just the boy. Ugh, women


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dustinb80 said:


> Well that didn't last long. Wife changed her mind, sticking with just the boy. Ugh, women


We're smart like that.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Dustinb80 said:


> Well that didn't last long. Wife changed her mind, sticking with just the boy. Ugh, women


I’d say it’s the better decision.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My first two GSDs were only 4 months apart in age. I had to be talked into it (show dog puppy prospect situation) and it was a lot of work. I don’t regret it. It worked out just fine, but I wouldn’t recommend it. One puppy at a time!!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

mnm said:


> I know the breeder. I'm surprised she is selling two to one home...., I have recommended her to others.... I'd bet she's had multipe conversations with you. I'd trust her. ;-)


Not with me but I'm sure she has with OP!

Aww sorry the second pup didn't work out but at least this can be your super buddy! Maybe you can add another one in a few years  But now you know for a fact that the wife is open to having more dogs


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

7 weeks old today. 8 days until I get to go hands on


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)




----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

@Dustinb80 I am late to the party, but what a CUTIE!!!! 

We have raised littermates, male and a female, but they were JRTs rather than GSDs. And they were challenging with domineering attitude on the part of the male to the point the female would walk the outer circumference of any room to stay away from him at times. There was bickering. But again, these were JRTs, small dogs, not powerful, strong-willed working line GSDs. 

And that's not even taking into consideration having two puppies at one time. We added an 8 week old puppy here with Ilita being 7 months old. A lot of work? You can't even describe it. It is working out well, but both David and I are sleep deprived, are just now (2 months later) getting to the point we don't have to have eyes on both of them 24/7. Pretty much all the way down to 22/7. Was it worth it? For us, a resounding YES. 

You have demonstrated you can roll with the punches life deals. You would have handled the addition. But this sounds easier and will allow you to really focus on little Malack. Looking forward to your/his thread.

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

3 more days and a wake up


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

3 more days?! I’m so excited for you, I hope we get a truckload of pictures and videos!


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

You will.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

I feel like I'm waiting for a puppy of my own with how excited I am!

fighting off the puppy fever 😒


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

peachygeorgia said:


> I feel like I'm waiting for a puppy of my own with how excited I am!
> 
> fighting off the puppy fever 😒


I’m definitely living through them lol!


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

I am now counting down the hours lol. 24 more to go.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Im


Dustinb80 said:


> I am now counting down the hours lol. 24 more to go.


 im on the edge of my seat! LOL


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

On the road...


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

How far a drive is it Dustin? 
Such an exciting day, hope you got some sleep!


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

I think I may start pacing! the anticipation is real! lol


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

It was about 3.5 hours. He's home now.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPY!!!


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

WOOHOOOO
What a handsome little guy, very excited to watch him grow as I live vicariously through you LOL, congratulations 🎉❤


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I guess with that defective ear, you're only choice is to send him to me! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Dustinb80 said:


> It was about 3.5 hours. He's home now.
> 
> View attachment 590511
> 
> ...


I’m a little worried about his health. Send him to me for a few weeks and I’ll make sure he’s ok.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

On a serious note, I’m happy you got a high quality puppy instead of what you were looking at in that other thread once upon a time.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

He’s adorable!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> I’m a little worried about his health. Send him to me for a few weeks and I’ll make sure he’s ok.


I think it’s pretty much the unspoken rule that @Sabis mom gets first dibs on all puppies posted on the forum 😂


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Fudge that, send him to me. Sabis mom will not be good...!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such a cutie!!!! Congratulations! pups can be so much work some so much more work then others but they will prove how much it was worth it. It goes by quickly though so enjoy all of it.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

He's a velcro puppy for sure. Lol he's gonna get stepped on for sure. So far he's doing great. We had our first garage beer session last night and he did fine. Our other dog has warmed up to him. The cat, not so much just yet. Few accidents in the house but he will figure this out. Thanks for all the positive vibes and information. 

My new coffee buddy:


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Hopps said:


> I think it’s pretty much the unspoken rule that @Sabis mom gets first dibs on all puppies posted on the forum 😂


I am always looking out for my fellow dog owners. Puppy must come to me first so I can ensure he is worthy of your home! Thats my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

I haven't had much time recently to be on the forum and was afraid I had completely missed the homecoming! So wonderful to see him in your home and how well he fits! Looks like he is settling in wonderfully. 

So looking forward to your updates as you and he get better acquainted, he trains you in his needs and you train him in adapting to his new home. People forget to mention sometimes that training is a two-way street.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Hopps said:


> I think it’s pretty much the unspoken rule that @Sabis mom gets first dibs on all puppies posted on the forum 😂


I never agreed to that. She doesn’t even train puppies. I mean my dogs might enjoy pizza and wings, but I draw the line at daily muffins.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

He doesn't enjoy his crate. Seems like he's not happy unless he's being touched lol. He was on my chest earlier chillin but whining until i held his paw lol.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> I am always looking out for my fellow dog owners. Puppy must come to me first so I can ensure he is worthy of your home! Thats my story and I'm sticking to it!


Nope.
YOU don’t have a black GSD.
I do!
Soooo he needs to be with his brethren.
C’mon, now, which is which?


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> I never agreed to that. She doesn’t even train puppies. I mean my dogs might enjoy pizza and wings, but I draw the line at daily muffins.


No, seriously. That's hysterical! 🤣 🤣🤣


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Dustinb80 said:


> He doesn't enjoy his crate. Seems like he's not happy unless he's being touched lol. He was on my chest earlier chillin but whining until i held his paw lol.


If your heart hadn't melted already, I bet it did then. 💘


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bearshandler said:


> I never agreed to that. She doesn’t even train puppies. I mean my dogs might enjoy pizza and wings, but I draw the line at daily muffins.


They don't all get muffins silly! Just the ones that want them. 
Sabi preferred Timbits! 
Seriously, @Dustinb80 that is a cutie. Glad he took to garage beers. That's important.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What’s a garage beer?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> What’s a garage beer?


Beers consumed in the garage. Usually while working on a project machine, often accompanied by random friends or neighbors and generally music.
Also I need a black puppy to round out my collection!


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

For us it's beers and music while chillin and bullshitin


----------

